

OpenMediaVault: FreeNAS on Debian - brini
http://www.openmediavault.org/

======
bifrost
This is not really FreeNAS on Debian. Its ooooooold "FreeNAS" with maybe
30-40% of the features and less stability. There's no reason to want this when
FreeNAS is free and a lot better.

~~~
brini
Thanks. I posted this specifically to get such critiques of these various
flavors of FreeNAS: FreeNAS, NAS4Free, OpenMediaVault.

~~~
bifrost
I would really only recommend the official FreeNAS frankly.

